# OLD horse poo....



## chamberlaindavidd (Mar 3, 2010)

I live on a horse ranch and was wondering if 1-2year old horse poo would be a good base for growing soil? 
What would i need to add to it? 
I was thinking perlite and maybe some of the natural soil from my area which is heavy in clay?
Any info or idea's is appreciated
ty


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yuck dude! I almost vomit at bat poo, let alone 2 year old rock hard horse poo.. Buy some soil.


----------



## chamberlaindavidd (Mar 3, 2010)

I sp[end most my life knees deep in the stuff it's not that bad. I'll take the 2yo stuff over freash from the horses *** anyday the older stuff you can't tell from dirt ZERO smell and all that.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

makes some great ammendments fo a mix..older the better I say


Good Day


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yuck dude! I almost vomit at bat poo, let alone 2 year old rock hard horse poo.. Buy some soil.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Don't ever go visit a dairy farm, or worse yet a hog farm.:holysheep: 

CD, the horse poo would make a great additive, but I'm not sure as to using it as a base, might be a bit much.

The smell of fresh horse poo turns my wife on.:holysheep: :hubba:   Guess from growing up in Ocala?  I don't question it, just take her around stables as much as I can.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 3, 2010)

You want to use the oldest stuff possible something that has started to break down and compost.  Possibly some of the topsoil under the old ****.  Also if your local soil is clayey then imho just go get yourself some promix.  You can't just add horse crap to clay and grow good herbs you need to mix in perlite, peat, and probably some sand to make it work.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2010)

Its not like cow manure...isn't that hot. I use it in all my grows.
I got a horse. Dried up and ammend it in with your organic potting soil with some other goodies...my plants love it.


----------



## FUM (Mar 4, 2010)

Your in luck, worms love that old poo. What's that saying? "Feed the soil,not the plant". I use almost 1/4 old "organic" cow poo for each plant. I also have worms in every pot in the green house. If that old horse poo is moist, you will have lots of worms in that poo,and it should be just right for your plants. If that pile of poo is dry,I'd water it down and watch the worms find it to work on. That pile of poo is a small gold mine. Green blessings.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 4, 2010)

seperate the manure from any pine shavings though, the pine dosent compost well at all and will make your soil acidic as it breaks down.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 4, 2010)

FUM said:
			
		

> That pile of poo is a small gold mine. Green blessings.


cool...guess i'm never flushin' the potty again.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a compost system set up that uses large amounts of horse manure. The pile that I use for any given year is always two years old. I mix it with dry leaves (a must) and grass clippings. The piles are about 5 foot tall and 9 or 10 at its base. I turn it over with a tractor on a regular basis. I imagine a lot of the good stuff has leached out over them two years but it makes the most awesome soil you ever saw. I throw egg shells, uneaten vegetables and straw. Oh, all my coffee grounds go on it too. What I never do is add dairy products, pet waste, human waste, or meat. 

I've had folks buy it off me. Its a lot of work but I sell vegetables so it is worth it to me. Good luck.


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 10, 2010)

chamberlaindavidd said:
			
		

> I live on a horse ranch and was wondering if 1-2year old horse poo would be a good base for growing soil?
> What would i need to add to it?
> I was thinking perlite and maybe some of the natural soil from my area which is heavy in clay?
> Any info or idea's is appreciated
> ty


 
Here's the base of what you have:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

I used to use horse poo for an amendment in my legal and illegal gardens when I was outdoors....but like these others have said...it's an amendment and not as a base.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 11, 2010)

:hubba: 





			
				TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I have a compost system set up that uses large amounts of horse manure. The pile that I use for any given year is always two years old. I mix it with dry leaves (a must) and grass clippings. The piles are about 5 foot tall and 9 or 10 at its base. I turn it over with a tractor on a regular basis. I imagine a lot of the good stuff has leached out over them two years but it makes the most awesome soil you ever saw. I throw egg shells, uneaten vegetables and straw. Oh, all my coffee grounds go on it too. What I never do is add dairy products, pet waste, human waste, or meat.
> 
> I've had folks buy it off me. Its a lot of work but I sell vegetables so it is worth it to me. Good luck.


 
and it makes a G-R-E-A-T spot to dig for nightcrawlers and red wigglers when i take my son fishing. a coffee can and 1/2 a spade full has enough worms to take ten kids fishing!!!!!!!!


----------

